# Лечение Петербург



## Crony (19 Ноя 2007)

Добрый день!
Обращаюсь к профессионалам за советом! 
У меня сильно искривлён позвоночник, мне 23, но очень хочу лечиться! 
Подскажите, где это можно сделать в Питере? 
Спасибо


----------

